# Happy Birthday to Peyton!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My gorgeous baby girl is one year old today (can you tell I'm excited) :biggrin:

She is the most wonderfully amazing, brilliant, gorgeous, perfect dogs I've ever had the pleasure of sharing my life with and it has been a pretty great year. She makes every day wonderful in some way, whether it's how she gives me kisses on command, stares at me intently wondering what I'll ask her to do next, or how she cuddles with her chin on my neck or waist at night, she is a truly wonderful companion!

(sorry for the MASSIVE photo dump)

Here she is the day she was born










4 weeks (that's my mom holding her)











The day I brought her home at 8 weeks


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Devastatingly cute spooning with me at 11 weeks










Spooning with Milo before he hated her so much










Already so beautiful at 4.5 months


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

"Moooom! Quit posting my pictures on the computer and play with me!"











Graduation from obedience school at 6 months










"Iz my pillow!"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

"why hello there!"










Her and her brother playing together the day after Christmas 










Midnight on her birthday :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
FROM ALL OF US TO YOU!
WE WISH IT WAS OUR BIRTHDAY,
SO WE COULD PARTY TOO!


Happy Birthday Peyton!!!1!!1!!!1111!!11!1!

You are, without a doubt, the cutest, most cuddliest, sweetest, precious, baby-faced Doberman in the world! And I'm not just saying that to flatter you! Just ask your mum! haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Peyton! You are simply gorgeous!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to sweet Peyton!!!! Hopefully I will be privileged enough to meet her face to face this next year! Rachel, your raising one awesome girl, keep up all the good work!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you Peyton! You are one gorgeous girl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy birthday, beautiful Payton! I remember when you were just a wee little thing. Knee-high to a grasshopper. Now you're a striking little beauty! Ania sends birthday licks your way. :tongue:

ETA: Thanks for the photo montage, Mom!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Payton girl...you are truly a stunning dog!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peyton!!!!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy BIRTHDAY!! What a beautiful dog you have become!! Look at that face!! No one can resist that gorgeous face! Thanks for sharing those great pictures.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind birthday wishes! Peyton got to go for a 3.5 mile off-leash run this morning and gets a fat, juicy steak for dinner (spoiled much?) :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for the slightly belated wishes...

Happy Birthday Peyton!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday!!
You really are a cutie! Somethin' tells me that you already knew that! :smile:


----------

